# Socket - Remote/Client Mac-Adresse?



## Jayjay (23. Sep 2007)

Hi,

in einem TCP/IP Paket sollte doch die Mac-adresse vorhanden sein (in einem Netzwerk). Kleine Frage - Wie kann ich die denn in einer bestehenden Socket-verbindung auslesen mt welchem Client ich vermuten bin (welche Mac-adresse dieser hat).

Hab ich der Socket-verbindung nichts gefunden was darauf hindeuetet?


Gruss
JayJay


----------



## tuxedo (24. Sep 2007)

Falsch, in einem TCP/IP Paket steht das nicht. Das steht etwas weiter unten im Ethernet-Frame (wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht). TCP/IP ist es wurscht ob da noch ne MAC-Adresse irgendwo vorhanden ist oder nicht. Folglich hast du in den Socket-Klassen auch keine Möglichkeit auf die MAC zuzugreifen.

-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet
-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP/IP-Referenzmodell#TCP.2FIP-Referenzmodell

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Gast (24. Sep 2007)

Naja das war mir schon klar. Nur .... ethernet istt dafür verantwortlich, dass meine netzwerkkarte das packet emtpfängt, das wird teilweise anhand der Mac-addresse ermittelt (Netzwerk). Somit dachte ich, dass es direkt mitgeliefert werden könnte.

Wir kann man denn anhand einer IP die mac-addresse ermitteln?


----------



## tuxedo (24. Sep 2007)

Naja. Das ist nicht so einfach. Es gibt eine Javaschnittstelle zu Pcap ..Damit kannst du bis in die unterste Netzwerkschicht reinschauen.

- Alex


----------

